# What is it really like in Singapore?



## DesertStranded

*IT Jobs*

Are there many IT jobs in Singapore? What would the average salary for a Senior Web Developer/ Web Master be? What is the average rent for a studio flat?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Elliot Clark

Try job web sites


----------



## Miss Swan

The last time I looked (which was very recently), yes there are an abundant number of IT jobs including web developing 

You can try the following sites:
Singapore Jobs : Jobs in Singapore & Singapore Job | JobsDB Singapore
JobStreet Singapore - Jobs in Finance, Sales, Accounting, IT, Software, Engineering, HR, Marketing Jobs

That's where most headhunters go to post their job openings.

Good luck and cheers!


----------

